# How Much Hash Do You Get From Bud



## Brimi (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Guys

Just want to know how much hash you can make out of bud. I hate the idea of destroying my cured bud, so i just want to hear how much bud i need to create some hash - what is a normal ratio on bud into hash?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

you can use sugar leaves instead of your prized bud. The amount of trichomes will of course be more abundant than the leaves. There is no specific ratio, it is dependent on the quality of your bud


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 12, 2010)

so how much would you get from like a half oz of some good quality stuff??


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 12, 2010)

Its really simple math.

1 oz of bud with a 14% THC content = 0.14oz of Hash. 

Good luck!


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 12, 2010)

anyone got a good how-to thread i cant seem to find one whatever the easiest method is


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

there is a ton. GOOGLE. And get a nice silkscreen or mesh screen and dry sieve the bone dry and crushed up cannabis through it, that is easiest.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 12, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Its really simple math.
> 
> 1 oz of bud with a 14% THC content = 0.14oz of Hash.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, but that doesn't sound right. So that would mean that first: trichomes are 100% THC. But i have a strain Nemesis - a pheno with a lot of trichomes - many more so than on my Jack Herer which is much more potent? I'm not sure 100% but i don't think that the bud that has most resin on it is the most potent neccessarily?

But anyway - with some great bud with lots of trichomes on it would i get like 1 gram of hash from 5 grams of bud?


----------



## Brimi (Oct 12, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> anyone got a good how-to thread i cant seem to find one whatever the easiest method is


Yeah - the silk screen works well, but if you want to have fun and make som really high quality you should look up "Gumby" hash. It's much more pure because all plant material will float - with the silk screen you get a bit more green stuff.

Anyway - both work well.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Oct 12, 2010)

I think I usually average about 1/10 trim to hash. That would mean for every 10g of trim, 1g of hash. It will knock you on your ass though!


----------



## Brimi (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes - looking forward to that ;O)) So i guess that made from bud would give a little more than trim so maybe 5-7 grams og bud for a gram of hash i guess.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Oct 12, 2010)

Brimi said:


> Yes - looking forward to that ;O)) So i guess that made from bud would give a little more than trim so maybe 5-7 grams og bud for a gram of hash i guess.


Yeah maybe. It all depends on the bud.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

Brimi said:


> Yeah - the silk screen works well, but if you want to have fun and make som really high quality you should look up "Gumby" hash. It's much more pure because all plant material will float - with the silk screen you get a bit more green stuff.
> 
> Anyway - both work well.


not playing semantics to be a douche, but he did ask for the easiest method


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 12, 2010)

Brimi said:


> Thanks, but that doesn't sound right. So that would mean that first: trichomes are 100% THC. But i have a strain Nemesis - a pheno with a lot of trichomes - many more so than on my Jack Herer which is much more potent? I'm not sure 100% but i don't think that the bud that has most resin on it is the most potent neccessarily?
> 
> But anyway - with some great bud with lots of trichomes on it would i get like 1 gram of hash from 5 grams of bud?


Short of modifying the formula so that it includes the other CBN/CBD (apologies if I spelled the acronym wrong there), its solid. If you use trimmings they have an obviously lot lower % of psychoactive components than real bud. However, its just extracting psychoactive components so its all the same.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2010)

Although gumby is faster, its def for the mass harvester. It may be cheaper, but is not higher quality. If your doing it for youself, think about investing in 1 gallon bubble bags, especially if youre talking about oz's.Youll gain more yield and separate in quality. I get around 1 gram hash for every 10-15 gram of high quality sugar leaf. Siphoning will surely take SOME of your ohhh sooo precious trichs. Its all about the full melt. Read up on subcools bubble hash. You will see what i mean.


----------



## moodster (Oct 12, 2010)

i love my bags and bubble hash gets the room spinning i got mine from here $40 for 1 gallon set http://www.blackwaterhydro.com/index.php?main_page=products_new&zenid=dbou9h49lc2qud6lcr8rimbsv0


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

dangledo said:


> Although gumby is faster, its def for the mass harvester. It may be cheaper, but is not higher quality. If your doing it for youself, think about investing in 1 gallon bubble bags, especially if youre talking about oz's.Youll gain more yield and separate in quality. I get around 1 gram hash for every 10-15 gram of high quality sugar leaf. Siphoning will surely take SOME of your ohhh sooo precious trichs. Its all about the full melt. Read up on subcools bubble hash. You will see what i mean.


there is gumby that is off-white bricks. VIEW POST-


justgogrow said:


> i did some the same way but instead of just throwing it in the blender we ground everything up with a coffee grinder and then threw it in the blender with half ice and half trim/popcorn bud then put it in a huge tupperware container and let it sit till all the little ice melted. we used like probably like 2 oz doing it and we then filtered it over the weekend and ended up with alot of hash balls. we ended up packing the wet hash in a little measuring cup and let it dry completely and then nocked it out. it was hard as a rock and you had to cut it with a razor. this is the end product after smoking a lot during the process.View attachment 1207472


----------



## RRLBT420 (Oct 13, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> there is a ton. GOOGLE. And get a nice silkscreen or mesh screen and dry sieve the bone dry and crushed up cannabis through it, that is easiest.


i prefer dry-seived hash, and it will have the best flavor. my only advice is don't push too hard on the screen or you'll end up with a bunch of plant material and the hash won't stick together. made that mistake my first time. the silkscreen i got was $25 at a hobby shop


----------



## dangledo (Oct 13, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> there is gumby that is off-white bricks. VIEW POST-


Sure there is. that is what it looks like before being pressed. I have done the gumby method. Not much different. Other than gumby wont give you full melt. FULL MELT is what I seek.


----------



## schwa (Oct 13, 2010)

i couldnt believe how much hash kicked my ass the first time. that was after years of pot smoking.


----------



## RRLBT420 (Oct 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Its really simple math.
> 
> 1 oz of bud with a 14% THC content = 0.14oz of Hash.
> 
> Good luck!


in a perfect world this may be the case. nobody can actually quantify the amount of hash off of bud. some strains naturally have tall trichomes, which fall off the buds easy. some have shorter trichomes, and while they may have the same percentage of thc, will produce far less hash than a similar plant with taller trichomes. the amount of hash can also vary from crop to crop, even in a strictly controlled environment.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

dangledo said:


> Sure there is. that is what it looks like before being pressed. I have done the gumby method. Not much different. Other than gumby wont give you full melt. FULL MELT is what I seek.


no it was pressed in the pic, click https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/370716-blender-hash-its-finest-twist-post4760712.html#post4760712


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 13, 2010)

RRLBT420 said:


> in a perfect world this may be the case. nobody can actually quantify the amount of hash off of bud. some strains naturally have tall trichomes, which fall off the buds easy. some have shorter trichomes, and while they may have the same percentage of thc, will produce far less hash than a similar plant with taller trichomes. the amount of hash can also vary from crop to crop, even in a strictly controlled environment.


For the most part, its pretty accurate. Its accurate within 10-15% with plant variations and what not. But, in general, I've processed about 40 pounds total of hash and this is the math we use....... Some might say that's a lot of hash, some might make that much every year or even ten times that who knows. Rather than criticize my method, why not propose another method of determining how much has you'd yield?  Certainly different trichome size might matter, if your using screens. However, if your using iso or butane, it has no restrictors on whats yielded other than it be non-polar for stripping it off the plant which all psychoactive components of marijuana are.

Kitty


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

RRLBT420 said:


> i prefer dry-seived hash, and it will have the best flavor. my only advice is don't push too hard on the screen or you'll end up with a bunch of plant material and the hash won't stick together. made that mistake my first time. the silkscreen i got was $25 at a hobby shop


i prefer dry sieved as well. Anybody, Would you say a 110 mesh screen is good? And that is 110 microns, right? and how many lines per sq. inch is that?


----------



## dangledo (Oct 13, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> no it was pressed in the pic, click https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/370716-blender-hash-its-finest-twist-post4760712.html#post4760712


not to trying to sound condescending, but that is not the point. Although, this might help you understand the difference. Look at my pictures that I posted, same hash before and after pressing, not *packing.* And here is a link that shows the steps so you can get a visual. http://forum.hashmuseum.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=2963


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

idk if this was your point. but he was using water hash, not butane or dry sieve and i know the dif between pressing(normally heat involved)


----------



## dangledo (Oct 13, 2010)

Gumby hash is not higher quality is the point..."Full melt is what I seek".


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

understood, are you saying that full melt cannot be achieved by gumby hash? also what is your process of making hash?


----------



## dangledo (Oct 13, 2010)

bubble. isnt gumby just one screen.?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

gumby can have one screening and sitting/trichomes sinking process or many until you have achieved a desired level.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

heres a nice bubble hash thread. FDD's https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around-3.html


----------



## dangledo (Oct 13, 2010)

If you dont separate your trichs into different sizes, then no, you cannot get ''full melt''. From what i have experienced gumby is just collecting all resin, as opposed to different grades as you can with, and is the purpose of the different sizes of bubble bag. 73 microns, the full melt bag. the 25micron will not, as I do this regularly. And I have combined the two, and it doesnt fully melt . There are other sizes too, but those are off the top. preference i guess.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

you can separate into different levels with the blender method, you have to do different passes. all resin? the only resin is the gland heads and stalks, the rest are just contaminants. There are however fully developed(fatter) gland heads and less dev(smaller). also sativas have smaller heads than indica's. So with several different size screens you can separate the different things and sizes.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

*all resin-heads and stalks.
although i googled it, and didnt see one video of gumby or blender using a series of screens. 3 of 3 using blender used coffee screen and coffee filter. 3 0f 3 gumby used a screen for leaf and contaminates, and one just for ALL RESIN(didnt see different grades). If you do use the screens, then there isnt a difference. all ice hash.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

im saying that you can get high purity hash from the blender method by letting the trichomes settle to the bottom of the water, then siphoning and screening and repeat for further refinement. its not even my personal preference for hash, high purity is achievable. That is all i was saying


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

Me too..... but you cant get different grades of hash by that method, is what I was saying, clearly. I keep my ''full melt'' and rid the rest to cookies. So.... no you cant get full melt with those traditional methods. Its all good hash though, unless youre specific.
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/attachments/visual-inspirations-success-stories/33326d1038461419-5-strain-bubble-hash-humboldt-thanksgiving.jpg 

this is what you cant achieve with those traditional method. not my picture.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

if you are referring to bubble bag hash, then you can pay the hundreds of dollars for the bags.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> if you are referring to bubble bag hash, then you can pay the hundreds of dollars for the bags.


 lmao..........


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

Sets can easily be a few hundred dollars.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> Sets can easily be a few hundred dollars.


after all that, you break it down to price? swing and a miss, swing and a miss, finally foul tipped. At least you didnt strike out. lol, +rep for trying. it did cost me $
Ebay-1 gallon set of 6- 80$ with shipping- 4 grades of hash in one hour-*priceless.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

ok, no high purity can be achieved with blender method and several different potency levels can be achieved, just not several different micron sizes, not a miss on either.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> ok, no high purity can be achieved with blender method and several different potency levels can be achieved, just not several different micron sizes, not a miss on either.


Incorrigible indeed.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

are you calling me incorrigible? What was your main argument in this?


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> are you calling me incorrigible? What was your main argument in this?


 Never had one. Read the thread over if you cant remember.


----------



## ChicagoMagic (Oct 16, 2010)

So after a certain filter all the hash you're getting is just trichomes right? Anyone know the point in which all contaminates are seperated and you have pure trichs?


----------



## dangledo (Oct 20, 2010)

around 160 microns in bubble, i think dry sieve is quite a bit smaller. like 110 or so.


----------



## ogkush420 (Oct 23, 2010)

i always use the mids here to make it i use about 14 grams everytime with iso meathod and het about 2 to 2 and a laf grams of some dank hash and the screen meathod i use a half and get about 2 grams of some dank both are very diff in taste


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 23, 2010)

ChicagoMagic said:


> So after a certain filter all the hash you're getting is just trichomes right? Anyone know the point in which all contaminates are seperated and you have pure trichs?


73 microns is the size to capture the full grown, mature, most potent trichome heads.
190 micron - Mostly plant matter contanimate such as capitate stalks and cystolith hairs, but still some trich's.
160 micron - Larger essential oil gland heads that are best for vaporizing or cooking with.
120 micron - The first truely consumable product, the larger bulbous gland heads produce a fine profile every time.
90 micron - Separates out the bigger gland heads from the 73 micron giving more unique profiles and flavors
73 micron - The money bag - gold colored for a reason - this bag always traps the nicest glands in the batch, extremly pure.
45 micron - Very high in terpenes and terpenoids.
25 micron - The smallest gland heads in the batch, often very strong flavor, smell and taste, this bag is the last but certainly not the least.
To sum it up: 160 will be a mixture of large trichomes and extremly small contaminates. 73 will be very pure and a mix of your most potent trichomes along with a small bit of waste material and 25 micron will be all the remaining smaller trichomes that 73 didnt catch.


----------



## P. STONIE (Oct 23, 2010)

I got half pound of butter from 60 grams of bud/shake


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 23, 2010)

P. STONIE said:


> I got half pound of butter from 60 grams of bud/shake



You got 8oz of butter from using 2oz of bud and shake? use less butter!


----------



## Brimi (Oct 24, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> You got 8oz of butter from using 2oz of bud and shake? use less butter!


Hehe yeah - unless you want to gain weight while getting high ;O)). You could put lots of more trim in that butter to make it more potent.

Thanks for all of the info on how much hash you get from the trim. I agree that for the hash nerd different micron sizes are great, but also true that anything made in the bucket of water will be very clean hash as most impurities and plant matter will float and be gone before smoking. Different micron sizes separate different types of all pretty pure hash - but at least pure hash with very little plant matter - not matter what micron size.


----------



## Mcdoolit (Oct 9, 2020)

Would you try for bubble hash with one autoflower? Not sure if the one plant is worth the trouble of trying.


----------



## Mcdoolit (Oct 9, 2020)

Nevermind, I'm just going to buy the bags to experiment with the auto. Then I can try it again w my 2 bigger girls.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 9, 2020)

About a pound


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 9, 2020)

Mcdoolit said:


> Would you try for bubble hash with one autoflower? Not sure if the one plant is worth the trouble of trying.


You can try whatever ur heart desires, homie! If ur doing one plant, don't make any mistakes!


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 9, 2020)

15-25% yield is average for most extraction methods...ice water, rosin, bho, etc.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 9, 2020)

Mcdoolit said:


> Well I didn't ask how much I need to make a large batch of hash, now did I sweetie?
> I simply said would you try...and then said well nvm, why not, I'll try and do it for real w my big girls (which may not give me a full lb, but they are looking beautiful, so I'm hopeful.)
> Soooo....lead by example next time, if u don't like douchey replies then don't send them.


If you're only using one plant, don't make any mistakes - homie. I personally love hash so I would make it with whatever amount I wanted which is why I said do whatever ur heart desires.. If you're using your big girls for your first run, also try not to make any mistakes


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 9, 2020)

I just bought the bubblebag machine with 5 bags. Can't wait to try it


----------



## Madmike79 (Nov 10, 2020)

RRLBT420 said:


> i prefer dry-seived hash, and it will have the best flavor. my only advice is don't push too hard on the screen or you'll end up with a bunch of plant material and the hash won't stick together. made that mistake my first time. the silkscreen i got was $25 at a hobby shop


Get a buddy box and press of ebay


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 11, 2020)

SACReDHeRB said:


> if you are referring to bubble bag hash, then you can pay the hundreds of dollars for the bags.


Huh? 

My 5 gallon 5 bag set was $45


----------

